# KDE 4, ein paar kleine Fragen...

## sprittwicht

Nachdem ich das unausweichliche KDE4-Upgrade nun hinter mir habe, würde ich gerne mal ein paar Fragen in den Raum schmeißen.

Vorweg aber ein dickes Lob an alle irgendwie Beteiligten. Hatte vorher mal KDE 4.1 oder 4.2 angetestet und fand es furchtbar. Unfertig, grausames Design, irgendwie enttäuschend. Aber 4.3.1 gefiel mir auf Anhieb richtig gut. Schmerzfreies Upgrade, ohne sich groß mit den 3.5-Ebuilds zu beißen und ziemlich gute Voreinstellungen, bei KDE 3.5 musste ich definitiv mehr verstellen bis es mir ansatzweise gefiel. Wirkt jetzt sogar alles deutlich mehr wie aus einem Guss als es noch bei 3.5 der Fall war. KDE 4.3.1 wäre ein würdiges 4.0 gewesen.  :Smile: 

So, genug Gelaber, machen wir's der Reihenfolge nach:

1. Systemeinstellungen -> Erweitert -> Anmeldungsmanager: Wie komme ich in den root-Modus? Einen entsprechenden Button gibt's bei mir nicht. Fehlt mir da noch irgendein Paket?

2. Systemeinstellungen -> Erweitert -> Arbeitsflächen-Design-Details: Was bedeutet "Datei" bei z.B. Kontrolleistenhintergrund. Ich hätte gedacht dass man da eine Bilddatei angeben kann, aber irgendwie tut sich da nix. Um die furchtbare Transparenz des Air-Themes wegzukriegen, musste ich in diesem einen Punkt das Aya-Theme auswählen. Damit kann ich zwar im Prinzip leben, aber trotzdem: Wozu dient der Datei-Button?

3. Miniprogramme hinzufügen: Bei Programmen, die ich vorher mal gestartet hatte, erscheint eine Sanduhr neben dem Namen, was hat die zu sagen? Irritiert mich ein bisschen, weil die auch nach einem Neustart noch da ist, selbst wenn ich ein Programm in der neuen Session nie benutzt habe.

4. Das Miniprogramm "Systemmonitor - Festplatte": Wie kann ich da Partitionen hinzufügen? Bei mir ist alles leer.

5. Das neue Startmenü: Kann man das irgendwie anpassen? Ich würde z.B. gerne die Shutdown-Einträge anpassen, da ich hier die tuxonice-sources benutze, und da regt sich irgendwie nichts.

6. Mausgesten! Die vermisse ich wirklich, kommen die noch? Sind die schon da? Bin ich blind?

7. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der Standard-Arbeitsfläche und der Ordneransicht? Habe gerade gemerkt dass man in der Ordneransicht die virtuellen Desktops nicht per Mausrad durchscrollen kann, gibt's sonst noch weitere Einschränkungen, wegen denen man die Defaultansicht vielleicht bevorzugen sollte?

8. Das ist eher ne Portage-Frage: Ich hatte vorher kde-misc/dolphin (KDE3) installiert, und ein emerge -pv dolphin hat mir auch nur diese Version vorgeschlagen. Erst seit ich kde-base/dolphin (KDE4) installiert habe, fällt Portage bei erneutem emerge -pv dolphin auf, dass "dolphin" zweideutig ist. Ist das ein Bug / Feature? Ich meine mich zu erinnern dass Portage früher sofort gebrüllt hat, wenn irgendwas nicht eindeutig war.

----------

## Max Steel

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Nachdem ich das unausweichliche KDE4-Upgrade nun hinter mir habe, würde ich gerne mal ein paar Fragen in den Raum schmeißen.
> 
> Vorweg aber ein dickes Lob an alle irgendwie Beteiligten. Hatte vorher mal KDE 4.1 oder 4.2 angetestet und fand es furchtbar. Unfertig, grausames Design, irgendwie enttäuschend. Aber 4.3.1 gefiel mir auf Anhieb richtig gut. Schmerzfreies Upgrade, ohne sich groß mit den 3.5-Ebuilds zu beißen und ziemlich gute Voreinstellungen, bei KDE 3.5 musste ich definitiv mehr verstellen bis es mir ansatzweise gefiel. Wirkt jetzt sogar alles deutlich mehr wie aus einem Guss als es noch bei 3.5 der Fall war. KDE 4.3.1 wäre ein würdiges 4.0 gewesen. 

 

Bis hier schließ ich mich einfach mal kommentarlos an.

 *Quote:*   

> So, genug Gelaber, machen wir's der Reihenfolge nach:
> 
> 1. Systemeinstellungen -> Erweitert -> Anmeldungsmanager: Wie komme ich in den root-Modus? Einen entsprechenden Button gibt's bei mir nicht. Fehlt mir da noch irgendein Paket?

 

Das kommt laut der letzten Info erst ab KDE 4.4

Um da jetzt schon was zu verändern musst du systemsettings als root starten. Entweder mit kdesu oder was dir sonst noch einfällt.

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Systemeinstellungen -> Erweitert -> Arbeitsflächen-Design-Details: Was bedeutet "Datei" bei z.B. Kontrolleistenhintergrund. Ich hätte gedacht dass man da eine Bilddatei angeben kann, aber irgendwie tut sich da nix. Um die furchtbare Transparenz des Air-Themes wegzukriegen, musste ich in diesem einen Punkt das Aya-Theme auswählen. Damit kann ich zwar im Prinzip leben, aber trotzdem: Wozu dient der Datei-Button?

 

Transparenz? Evtl musst du die KWin-Effekte ausschalten. ALT+Shift+F12 (glaub ich wars)

Oder meinst du was anderes, was mir nicht aufgefallen ist?

Ansonsten. Sehe ich hier keinen Datei button... Allerdings hab ich auch schon 4.3.2 ^^

Ich finde hier nur:

"Neues Design herunterladen"

"Design importieren"

"Design exportieren"

 *Quote:*   

> 3. Miniprogramme hinzufügen: Bei Programmen, die ich vorher mal gestartet hatte, erscheint eine Sanduhr neben dem Namen, was hat die zu sagen? Irritiert mich ein bisschen, weil die auch nach einem Neustart noch da ist, selbst wenn ich ein Programm in der neuen Session nie benutzt habe.

 

Evtl ist das ein Indikator für "Zuletzt Verwendet", So auf die Schnelle würde mir auch nichts anderes für einfallen.

Vll macht das auch so etwas wie "Mit der zuletzt bekannten Einstellung neu starten"... oder sowas.

 *Quote:*   

> 4. Das Miniprogramm "Systemmonitor - Festplatte": Wie kann ich da Partitionen hinzufügen? Bei mir ist alles leer.

 

Bei mir ist das gefüllt...

Allerdings stammt meine Erstkonfiguration auch bereits von der Version 4.2*

 *Quote:*   

> 5. Das neue Startmenü: Kann man das irgendwie anpassen? Ich würde z.B. gerne die Shutdown-Einträge anpassen, da ich hier die tuxonice-sources benutze, und da regt sich irgendwie nichts.

 

Über Systemsettings -> Erweitert -> Anmeldungsmanager kann man zumindest mal die "Herunterfahren" und "Neu Starten" Knöpfe selbst belegen.

Die Restlichen... evtl gabs da auch mal was... Aber ich weiß es nicht ^^

 *Quote:*   

> 6. Mausgesten! Die vermisse ich wirklich, kommen die noch? Sind die schon da? Bin ich blind?

 

Hab ich nie genutzt. Kann also nichts zu sagen.

Evtl kommen die aber noch.

 *Quote:*   

> 7. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der Standard-Arbeitsfläche und der Ordneransicht? Habe gerade gemerkt dass man in der Ordneransicht die virtuellen Desktops nicht per Mausrad durchscrollen kann, gibt's sonst noch weitere Einschränkungen, wegen denen man die Defaultansicht vielleicht bevorzugen sollte?

 

Ich hab das noch kein einziges mal umgestellt.

 *Quote:*   

> 8. Das ist eher ne Portage-Frage: Ich hatte vorher kde-misc/dolphin (KDE3) installiert, und ein emerge -pv dolphin hat mir auch nur diese Version vorgeschlagen. Erst seit ich kde-base/dolphin (KDE4) installiert habe, fällt Portage bei erneutem emerge -pv dolphin auf, dass "dolphin" zweideutig ist. Ist das ein Bug / Feature? Ich meine mich zu erinnern dass Portage früher sofort gebrüllt hat, wenn irgendwas nicht eindeutig war.

 

Hmmm tatsächlich. Evtl bevorzugt portage hier die bereits installierte Version...

Oder das ist ein Bug.

Kann mich nicht ganz festlegen ^^

----------

## franzf

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> 1. Systemeinstellungen -> Erweitert -> Anmeldungsmanager: Wie komme ich in den root-Modus? Einen entsprechenden Button gibt's bei mir nicht. Fehlt mir da noch irgendein Paket?

 

Noch gar nicht, to be implemented. Das wird dann mittels policykit umgesetzt.

Bis dahin

```
kdesu kcmshell4 kdm
```

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Systemeinstellungen -> Erweitert -> Arbeitsflächen-Design-Details: Was bedeutet "Datei" bei z.B. Kontrolleistenhintergrund. Ich hätte gedacht dass man da eine Bilddatei angeben kann, aber irgendwie tut sich da nix. Um die furchtbare Transparenz des Air-Themes wegzukriegen, musste ich in diesem einen Punkt das Aya-Theme auswählen. Damit kann ich zwar im Prinzip leben, aber trotzdem: Wozu dient der Datei-Button?

 

Da musst du schon ein ordentliches theme-file auswählen, denke ich.

Schau dich mal in so nem tar um, da muss irgend ein svg-file mit nem "panel" im Name rumfliegen. So eines kannst du dir sicher nach deinem Belieben erstellen (->inkscape z.B.) und dann da auswählen.

 *Quote:*   

> 4. Das Miniprogramm "Systemmonitor - Festplatte": Wie kann ich da Partitionen hinzufügen? Bei mir ist alles leer.

 

Du musst irgendwie an die settings rankommen (rechtsclick->konfigurieren, oder über den applet-control, der bei nicht gelockten widgets auftaucht). Da kann man dann eigentlich die Partitionen auswählen.

 *Quote:*   

> 6. Mausgesten! Die vermisse ich wirklich, kommen die noch? Sind die schon da? Bin ich blind?

 

Über die "Input Actions" (Sry, ich hab alles auf englisch) kann man auch Mouse-Gestures importieren und neu erstellen.

 *Quote:*   

> 7. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der Standard-Arbeitsfläche und der Ordneransicht? Habe gerade gemerkt dass man in der Ordneransicht die virtuellen Desktops nicht per Mausrad durchscrollen kann, gibt's sonst noch weitere Einschränkungen, wegen denen man die Defaultansicht vielleicht bevorzugen sollte?

 

In plasma kann man das Containment austauschen. FolderView ist als Containment implementiert, um die alte Darstellung des Desktops zurück zu bekommen.

Ich hab mal kurz zum Spaß mein DISTDIR auf den Desktop geknallt. Ich kann auch nicht scrollen. Aber ich muss sagen, dass ein so vooler Desktop eh nicht mehr nutzbar ist. Du solltest die überlegen, ob du dir das Folderview nicht auf ein Panel legst. Das ergibt ein kleines Icon. Der Ordner ist mit einem Klick erreichbar und dein Desktop bleibt sauber.

Ansonsten eben Folderview-Applet auf den Desktop.

 *Quote:*   

> 8. Das ist eher ne Portage-Frage: Ich hatte vorher kde-misc/dolphin (KDE3) installiert, und ein emerge -pv dolphin hat mir auch nur diese Version vorgeschlagen. Erst seit ich kde-base/dolphin (KDE4) installiert habe, fällt Portage bei erneutem emerge -pv dolphin auf, dass "dolphin" zweideutig ist. Ist das ein Bug / Feature? Ich meine mich zu erinnern dass Portage früher sofort gebrüllt hat, wenn irgendwas nicht eindeutig war.

 

Eigentlich solltest du kde3 und kde4 gemeinsam installieren können. Dazu gehört auch, dass du dolphin-3 und dolphin-4 gemeinsam installieren kannst. Und beide heißen "dolphin" nur ist die Kategorie anders dolphin-3 war ein separat entwickeltes Programm, Filremanagement unter kde3 war von Werk her nur mit Konqueror möglichd, dehalb kde-misc/dolphin. kde4 nahm den dolphin als Standard-filemanager auf, deshalb kde-base/dolphin. Das ist nun eine ganz normale portage-Meldung, denn portage weiß ja nicht, aus welcher Kategorie denn nun dieses "dolphin" genommen werden soll  :Wink: 

----------

## Apheus

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> 4. Das Miniprogramm "Systemmonitor - Festplatte": Wie kann ich da Partitionen hinzufügen? Bei mir ist alles leer.

 

Das Problem habe ich leider auch. Die leere Listbox im "Settings"-Dialog ist gar nicht bedienbar - kein Kontextmenü etc. Auch keine Buttons zum Hinzufügen von Partitionen. Eine Google-Suche hat auf die Schnelle auch nichts ergeben. Ein leider ziemlich seltener Fehler? Ist schon ärgerlich.

----------

## sprittwicht

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Transparenz? Evtl musst du die KWin-Effekte ausschalten. ALT+Shift+F12 (glaub ich wars)
> 
> Oder meinst du was anderes, was mir nicht aufgefallen ist?
> ...

 

Die Taskleiste. Die ist bei mir mit dem Air-Theme halb transparent, wenn ich Compositing ausschalte ist es eine graue Textur. Hab jetzt nichts gefunden, wo ich die Transparenz der Taskleiste auschalten könnte. Denke mal, das ist fester Bestandteil des Themes?

Beim Aya-Theme ist die Leiste grau, ohne dass was durchscheint.

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ansonsten. Sehe ich hier keinen Datei button... Allerdings hab ich auch schon 4.3.2 ^^
> 
> 

 

Ich hab da ne Tabelle, auf der linken Seite "Design-Einstellung" mit verschiedenen Punkten, unter anderem Kontrolleisten-Hintergrund, und rechts ne Spalte "Quelle" wo man dann entweder ein Theme auswählen kann, aus dem die Einstellung übernommen wird, oder eben eine Datei.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> kdesu kcmshell4 kdm
> ```
> ...

 

kcmshell4 existiert bei mir gar nicht. Hab's jetzt wie vorher beschrieben mit "kdesu systemsettings" gemacht...

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du musst irgendwie an die settings rankommen (rechtsclick->konfigurieren, oder über den applet-control, der bei nicht gelockten widgets auftaucht). Da kann man dann eigentlich die Partitionen auswählen.
> 
> 

 

In die Einstellungen komme ich, aber die Liste der Mountpunkte ist leer. Kannst du da was auswählen/eintragen oder zieht er sich die Mountpunkte aus irgendeiner Systemdatei, an die er bei mir vielleicht nicht drankommt?

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Über die "Input Actions" (Sry, ich hab alles auf englisch) kann man auch Mouse-Gestures importieren und neu erstellen.
> 
> 

 

Ah, also doch blind. Systemeinstellungen -> Tastenkombinationen. Über die bescheuerte Bezeichnung bin ich doch bei KDE 3 schon gestolpert, verdammt...  :Smile: 

Kann wieder gestikulieren, dankeschön!

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du solltest die überlegen, ob du dir das Folderview nicht auf ein Panel legst. Das ergibt ein kleines Icon. Der Ordner ist mit einem Klick erreichbar und dein Desktop bleibt sauber.
> 
> Ansonsten eben Folderview-Applet auf den Desktop.
> ...

 

Jo, mal schauen. Denke auch dass ich das Default beibehalte. Andererseits, wozu braucht man einen sauberen Desktop?  :Wink: 

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ist nun eine ganz normale portage-Meldung, denn portage weiß ja nicht, aus welcher Kategorie denn nun dieses "dolphin" genommen werden soll 

 

Das war ja genau mein Problem: Als ich nur das alte dolphin installiert hatte, kam diese Meldung eben NICHT. Erst seit ich kde-base/dolphin zusätzlich installiert habe, meckert er die Doppeldeutigkeit an. Das ist etwas verwirrend, weil man so das neue dolphin leicht übersieht. Daher die Frage ob das gewollt ist.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   
> 
> Das ist nun eine ganz normale portage-Meldung, denn portage weiß ja nicht, aus welcher Kategorie denn nun dieses "dolphin" genommen werden soll  
> 
> Das war ja genau mein Problem: Als ich nur das alte dolphin installiert hatte, kam diese Meldung eben NICHT. Erst seit ich kde-base/dolphin zusätzlich installiert habe, meckert er die Doppeldeutigkeit an. Das ist etwas verwirrend, weil man so das neue dolphin leicht übersieht. Daher die Frage ob das gewollt ist.

 

war kde-base/dolphin noch ~ maskiert als du kde-misc/dolphin installiert hast? wenn ja ist das verhalten logisch, da kde-base/dolphin maskiert war, war der befehl emerge dolphin für portage eindeutig kde-misc/dolphin

----------

## sprittwicht

Da war nichts maskiert. Scheint aber irgendwie ein Feature zu sein: Hab jetzt das alte dolphin deinstalliert und wenn ich jetzt emerge -pv dolphin mache schlägt er mir nur noch den neuen vor. Also quasi einmal genau andersrum, ebenfalls ohne schlechtes Gewissen wegen Zweideutigkeit.

Würde bei emerge -C ja Sinn machen, wenn's eh nur eine Version zu deinstallieren gibt, aber so? Hm, find's seltsam...

Aber wir driften ab, das ist ja bestimmt kein reines KDE-Problem.  :Smile: 

----------

## Apheus

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   
> 
> Du musst irgendwie an die settings rankommen (rechtsclick->konfigurieren, oder über den applet-control, der bei nicht gelockten widgets auftaucht). Da kann man dann eigentlich die Partitionen auswählen.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Das ist ein bekannter Bug bei allen Lokalisierungen, der in KDE 4.3.2 behoben ist: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=192970

----------

## morpheus2051

Hallo!

Ich habe auch mein System auf KDE-4 umgestellt. Es gibt zwei Dinge die mich nerven und ich bekomme sie nicht weg. 

1: Wenn ich meinen Xserver weg zappe (strg+alt+backspace) dann wird er nicht wieder neu gestartet. Bei kde-3.5 funktionierte das noch wunderbar. Wie stelle ich das alte Verhalten wieder her? EDIT: Ich benutze KDM.

2: Ich benutze in der Konsole (Terminal in KDE) das Farbschema grün auf schwarz. Jetzt invertiert mein mc seine Systemfarben mit dem Resultat, dass nichts mehr wirklich gut lesbar ist. Das passierte in der alten KDE-3.5 Konsole bei gleichem Farbschema nicht. Auch hier wieder die Frage wie ich das alte Verhalten wiederherstellen kann.

Danke für die Hilfe!

----------

